

Ask HN: Any ideas for mobile coupon validation? - gofl1

Hey everyone, I am working on designing an app that involves mobile coupons. Can anyone offer suggestions for how a coupon could be redeemed and tracked at retailers that don't have barcode scanners in place, aside from providing external hardware? Is POS integration feasible. Really appreciate the help.
======
sunflowerjane
<http://www.promodigg.com>, refer to the FAQ of this site, you could find how
to redeem a coupon.

